# A call to all mountain bikers!



## enduride21 (Nov 10, 2018)

Do you love riding your mountain bike across remote terrain, far from the cries of civilisation, for hours on end? When pushing your body, do you keep hydrated and fuelled with isotonic powders, mixed with water in a hydration bladder like Camelbak?

If your answer is YES to these questions, then we'd be grateful for your help in completing this *short survey* (15 questions and 5 minutes of your time only).

*What's in it for you? *You'd be helping us in the development of a new endurance hydration/energy product - to help you perform even better (legally!) than when using the likes of SIS Go Electrolyte, Torq Energy or Gatorade Endurance Thirst Quencher.

When the product is ready, you will be rewarded with *FREE samples*. So, please leave us with your details.

Click below to start the survey!

Survey link: Do you love riding your mountain bike across remote terrain, far from the cries of civilisation, for hours on end? When pushing your body, do you keep hydrated and fuelled with isotonic powders, mixed with water in a hydration bladder like Camelbak?

If your answer is YES to these questions, then we'd be grateful for your help in completing this *short survey* (15 questions and 5 minutes of your time only).

*What's in it for you? *You'd be helping us in the development of a new endurance hydration/energy product - to help you perform even better (legally!) than when using the likes of SIS Go Electrolyte, Torq Energy or Gatorade Endurance Thirst Quencher.

When the product is ready, you will be rewarded with *FREE samples*. So, please leave us with your details.

Click below to start the survey!

Survey link: [/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][FONT=Verdana]****************mtbrco


----------



## enduride21 (Nov 10, 2018)

enduride21 said:


> Do you love riding your mountain bike across remote terrain, far from the cries of civilisation, for hours on end? When pushing your body, do you keep hydrated and fuelled with isotonic powders, mixed with water in a hydration bladder like Camelbak?
> 
> If your answer is YES to these questions, then we'd be grateful for your help in completing this *short survey* (15 questions and 5 minutes of your time only).
> 
> ...


Do you love riding your mountain bike across remote terrain, far from the cries of civilisation, for hours on end? When pushing your body, do you keep hydrated and fuelled with isotonic powders, mixed with water in a hydration bladder like Camelbak?

If your answer is YES to these questions, then we'd be grateful for your help in completing this short survey (15 questions and 5 minutes of your time only).

What's in it for you? You'd be helping us in the development of a new endurance hydration/energy product - to help you perform even better (legally!) than when using the likes of SIS Go Electrolyte, Torq Energy or Gatorade Endurance Thirst Quencher.

When the product is ready, you will be rewarded with FREE samples. So, please leave us with your details.

Click below to start the survey!

Survey link: ****************mtbrco


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hmm, drink mix in a Camelbak; you may need to do more research.


----------



## enduride21 (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks for your comment. The survey responses are confirming that a high proportion of respondents do use drink mixes in hydration bladders.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

enduride21 said:


> Thanks for your comment. The survey responses are confirming that a high proportion of respondents do use drink mixes in hydration bladders.


And there is some reason why your product won't work in a bottle?

No way I'm going to put mix in my bladder and have to deal with cleaning it constantly and/or trying to get the mold out. Though I haven't been, I have thought of carrying a bottle as well in the summer months to carry a mix drink. Maybe you have a reason but seems like you are leaving out a big portion of your potential market.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Just like the premise of using customers to develop your product your link is broken.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

If you can figure out a way to carry Redbull and vodka in a hydration bladder without the bladder forever being impregnated with the flavor of Redbull and vodka, I'll buy your product.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I'm guessing that the link was broken by MTBR because they want to dis-incent this kind of forum spam.


----------

